# Martin - 1982 Cougar Magnum



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

DO NOT use any no-stretch strings on a teardrop/cable bow. Dacron only, or you're just asking for trouble.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Stash said:


> DO NOT use any no-stretch strings on a teardrop/cable bow. Dacron only, or you're just asking for trouble.


I second that!


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks guys! 

I was afraid of that.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

I third it.:wink:


----------

